# HAPPY BIRTHDAY RONNIE aka DUECEADDICTED!



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

to my Ronnie Rooskies aka my Rooskies aka my Double R. I love you, Rooskies, and I hope you have a wonderful birthday. Let's get our drink on this evening, shall we? 
I LOVE YOU!


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Ronnie
Here's to you,and hope the day was filled mith joy.
Thank you,
Henry:cheers:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Aww Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hope you have a great Birthday!!!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

happy birthday ronnie...
love ya...hope ur whole year is blessed!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Happy birthday Ronnie , Hope you have a fun night of drinkin  luv ya .


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

HND Ronnie... have a wonderful day!


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

Happy birthday Ronnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Yay yay yay!!! Happy bday miss ronnie!!! Love ya!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

happy Birthday Ronnie, I hope you have the most awesomest of days 

((MEGA HUGS))


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> to my Ronnie Rooskies aka my Rooskies aka my Double R. I love you, Rooskies, and I hope you have a wonderful birthday. Let's get our drink on this evening, shall we?
> I LOVE YOU!


Thank you mi TL ..... Love you too! And of course even tho I started last night and passed out loll ...



leatherman-cowboy said:


> Hey Ronnie
> Here's to you,and hope the day was filled mith joy.
> Thank you,
> Henry:cheers:


Thank you Henry !!



American_Pit13 said:


> Aww Happy Birthday!!!


Thank you Holly !!



brandileigh080 said:


> Happy Birthday


Thank you Brandi !!



MY MIKADO said:


> Hope you have a great Birthday!!!


Thank you Sharon !!



Lone Star said:


> happy birthday ronnie...
> love ya...hope ur whole year is blessed!!!


Thank ya John !! luv back at ya ...



angelbaby said:


> Happy birthday Ronnie , Hope you have a fun night of drinkin  luv ya .


Thanks Angel, lol cold bottle of Henney says it will lol



CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Happy birthday!!!!!


Thanks Cali !!



Cujo's Mom said:


> HND Ronnie... have a wonderful day!


Thank you CM !!



KnineGuy said:


> Happy birthday Ronnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you Mike ... Stabs you in the toe where's my Leela?



beccaboo said:


> Yay yay yay!!! Happy bday miss ronnie!!! Love ya!


Thank ya Becca, Lol @ miss tho luv ya back .....

Big Thanks to all of you ..... I apologize a head of time if my posts a slurring later this evening lol ...... :cheers:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> happy Birthday Ronnie, I hope you have the most awesomest of days
> 
> ((MEGA HUGS))


Thank you Tye Tye ....... hugs back at ya !


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I hope you have a great day


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

redog said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I hope you have a great day


Thank you Dave !!!!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Happy B Day, and I hope it is happy for you


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Happy B-Day girly .. Dare I ask how old your turning? LOL ... Hope you have a good one!!


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Happy B Day, and I hope it is happy for you


Thank you Christian!!



Sadie said:


> Happy B-Day girly .. Dare I ask how old your turning? LOL ... Hope you have a good one!!


Thank you Tara !!! .... Lol no problem I'm an awesome 39 lol



DeeboLove said:


> Happy Birthday!!


Thank you DL !!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well You don't look a day over 30!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm always a day late and $5 short for these things, but Happy Belated Birthday Ronnie. Hope you had a blast. You and Lauren look awesome together!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I'm always a day late and $5 short for these things, but Happy Belated Birthday Ronnie. Hope you had a blast. You and Lauren look awesome together!


If you hadn't bumped these I would have missed them too. Happy late birthday, Ronnie.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Well You don't look a day over 30!!


Loll Thanks Tara !



ThaLadyPit said:


> I'm always a day late and $5 short for these things, but Happy Belated Birthday Ronnie. Hope you had a blast. You and Lauren look awesome together!


Thank you Bev !



aus_staffy said:


> If you hadn't bumped these I would have missed them too. Happy late birthday, Ronnie.


Thank you aus_staffy! sorry don't know ya name


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Aus_Staff WTH is your name? I just realized I did not know it either. lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Happy birthday ronnie... a little late is better than never huh? I hope the kids treated you like a princess yesterday


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Dang I'm way late.I didn't see it on facebook either.Happy way belated Birthday!


----------

